# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  alquilo fundo agricola en el valle de viru

## joseluiscanales

alquilo fundo agricola en el valle de viru este es de 50 has con riego tecnificado, informes al numero 949161579. 
Ing. José Canales PerezTemas similares: Alquilo fundo agricola en Pisco Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral Alquilo o me asocio: Fundo 30 has. Alquilo fundo de palta hass - huaral Fundo en Valle del Condebamba

----------

